# Visa 189 & 190 Applicants - October 2013



## ashleigh7 (Nov 13, 2013)

A place to discuss progress of your applications and ask questions


----------



## Luqman (Oct 4, 2013)

ashleigh7 said:


> A place to discuss progress of your applications and ask questions


Have you got grant ?


----------



## lv1982 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Has anyone who has applied for code: 2613* gotten a positive reply with 60 points for this year?

Thanks


----------



## MTJ (Mar 30, 2014)

*Need guidance!*



ashleigh7 said:


> A place to discuss progress of your applications and ask questions


Hi everyone, 

A great forum for people to lodge their case by their selves. 
I am also planning to start my process soon and doing my homework first. Came across this website, and found it amazingly helpful. 

I am planning to get guidance from seniors here, who had been through the whole process. 
I am planning to send my documents to VETASSESS for assessment, before I start my process for visa 190. 

Questions:

1. Do I need to send all my degrees or just the last one? in my case that is PhD and I am using it as a base for applying. So, do I need to send my bachelors degree and masters degree too?

2. Do I need to certify all my documents from Notary public or any one who have "certify true copy" stamp is sufficient. In my case, my colleagues do have a "certify true copy' stamp.

For now these two questions will help me start the process.

Thanks in advance. 

Regards,


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

ashleigh7 said:


> A place to discuss progress of your applications and ask questions


Dear friends,

Any one please help me .I have a small doubt . After finished my diploma i did one year of government paid Apprenticeship in Sundaram Clayton limited chennai.While applying EOI i included that also in my work experience .State sponsorship is also Approved.


please advice me Government apprenticeship will recognize as the work experience or not.

Salary drawn-3000 per month

working hours- 40 hours per week


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No an apprenticeship wont be recognised as skilled work experience.


----------



## Mahesh16389 (Jun 18, 2014)

Guys.....I am applying for skill assessment this week......for 189 VISA.....I am worried about some documents please guide me......

1. For my previous employment I have appointment letter, relieving letter, experience letter and payslips.

2. For my current employment I have service letter, payslips and bank statement.

Will they ask me for tax documents? ....as I don't have one I am worried....please guide me....


----------



## hkaidolaven (Jul 6, 2014)

*Query regarding employment reference letter/stat dec for ACS*

Hi,

Good day. 

I appreciate if anyone could help to advice on my doubts as following?

1. My previous company HR does not wanted to provide me the employment reference letter on company letterhead, so I have to write a statutory declaration and get it signed my previous manager. 
Does the stat dec need to be written on stamped paper, or is it sufficient enough to get certified by notary?
I found stat dec on Australia AG website. Do I have to strictly follow the format available online, or, is there other formats I can refer to (for other countries)?

2. As for current company, I don't wish to disclose my intention of migration to current manager. I am able to obtain the company letterhead paper. 
I plan to get my seniors to sign for me as referee. Is this alright and valid for use in ACS skill assessment? 
Besides, is the company chop mandatory on company letterhead paper?

Thank you. 

Geo


----------



## a777jju (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi Guys I had applied for Visa subclass 190 for myself and entire family for South australia on 23rd April 2014, recieved mail from CO on 31st July , The CO has asked me for medicals and for spouse english proficiency supporting inspite of uploading certification from institute that her medium of studies was in english ..I have replied back to her with scanned copy of this certificate on 2nd Aug , I am still awaiting reply... I was worried that she might ask me again for more supporting like IELTS or pay the amount(which is high ) and in case of IELTS next date is Oct and result will be in oct end ... in that case 28 days also will be over , will the CO waits and if the CO waits will she then take more time to revert ?? any idea how this works guyz and what is the best option if she asks for more supporting here ?


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

a777jju said:


> Hi Guys I had applied for Visa subclass 190 for myself and entire family for South australia on 23rd April 2014, recieved mail from CO on 31st July , The CO has asked me for medicals and for spouse english proficiency supporting inspite of uploading certification from institute that her medium of studies was in english ..I have replied back to her with scanned copy of this certificate on 2nd Aug , I am still awaiting reply... I was worried that she might ask me again for more supporting like IELTS or pay the amount(which is high ) and in case of IELTS next date is Oct and result will be in oct end ... in that case 28 days also will be over , will the CO waits and if the CO waits will she then take more time to revert ?? any idea how this works guyz and what is the best option if she asks for more supporting here ?


You can always ask for an extension. The maximum extension I have ever managed to get was 6 months. All you have to do is show them that you are in the process to get it done. Regardless, it still depends on the CO.


----------

